# Iphone 3G repair in Calgary (Home Button)



## Mac.Gyver79 (Nov 16, 2009)

Hey I am looking for a place in Calgary to repair my iPhone 3G.

The Home Button is hard to push (tight).

Hope you understand what I mean (I am from Germany, so English is not my first language)



Thx Mac.Gyver79


----------



## Mac.Gyver79 (Nov 16, 2009)

No idea?


----------



## AgentXXL (May 2, 2008)

Is it out of warranty? If so you may want to try disassembling and cleaning it out yourself, BUT ONLY if you are comfortable doing this. Take a look at iFixit to see how it's done.

iPhone 3G Teardown - iFixit

Again, only attempt this if you're sure you're skilled enough to disassemble, clean and then re-assemble. If you aren't comfortable doing it yourself, hopefully you can find a half-decent electronics tech to help you out. I'd offer but my eyes aren't as good as they used to be so I'm getting less comfortable with repairs like this. Good luck!


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

You can check with your local retail Apple Store if one is near you -- they seem to offer a flat-rate $229 rate for repairing iPhones that are out-of-warranty. You might also look at iRepair.ca (I have no personal experience with them, but they sometimes hook up with local independent Apple dealers as well as have an online presence).


----------



## Mac.Gyver79 (Nov 16, 2009)

Juo no warranty left.
Was thinking about to open it. Have to buy the right tools tomorrow.
Cant be so difficult 

Will not send the phone to get it fixed. Takes to long.

Thats the reason why I am looking for a place in Calgary. Didn't know that's it so difficult here. In Germany (in every bigger town there are a couple of cellphone fixing stores).

Whatever.....
If someone knows a store in Calgary. Please let me know.

THX


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

*Yes. The Apple Store.*

Um, you're not listening.

Read this: iPhone 3G broken and out of warranty? No problem: Apple will ‘fix’ it for $229 | ehPhone.ca - Canada's iPhone Home!
If there is something there that isn't clear, I can revise it.

If it works, great, you get a fantastic replacement _with_ a warranty.

This assumes there is an Apple store you can get to.

Is this really something you want to do yourself?



Mac.Gyver79 said:


> Juo no warranty left.
> Was thinking about to open it. Have to buy the right tools tomorrow.
> Cant be so difficult
> 
> ...


----------



## Mac.Gyver79 (Nov 16, 2009)

To pay 229 CAD to get the Home Button fixed themes to me me a little bit expensive.

To replace the Home Button should not be cost more than 69 CAD. I found a couple offers for 50 CAD. Unfortunately not in Calgary.

229 CAD it's allmost the price what I paid for the phone.........


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

i agree. replacing the entire phone for a simple button fix is wasteful (and expensive)

If your iphone is jailbroken you can install mquickdo. It's a gesture based app that replaces the home button (among other things)

mQuickDo??the bread and butter for iPhone and iPod Touch


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Mac.Gyver79 said:


> To pay 229 CAD to get the Home Button fixed themes to me me a little bit expensive.
> 
> To replace the Home Button should not be cost more than 69 CAD. I found a couple offers for 50 CAD. Unfortunately not in Calgary.
> 
> 229 CAD it's allmost the price what I paid for the phone.........


And if the local repair shop screws up you are out $50+, your phone doesn't work still and there is the minor possibility that Apple will see it was opened up and not fix it for any price.

The $79 AppleCare warranty looks pretty good at this point.

You might just ask at an Apple Store and see what they'll do for you.

As for $229 being almost what you paid for the phone, I don't think so. I assume you have some kind of monthly contract charge as well, unless you bought the phone from a friend or a seller other than Rogers/fido.


----------



## Mac.Gyver79 (Nov 16, 2009)

HowEver said:


> As for $229 being almost what you paid for the phone, I don't think so...


Do you think that I am a laier......

When I say sad I paid 250 than I paid 250



HowEver said:


> The $79 AppleCare warranty looks pretty good at this point


Smart Ass - Of course an apple care is a good thing. I allways buy it. But I bought the iphone used. It was over a year old (so I could not get the apple care anymore).


I bought it here in Canada for 250 CAD (used in a really good shape - except the Home Button. The Button is working... but I like to get it fixed)

In Germany you have to pay round abou 350 Euro/550 CAD (for a used one) thats the reason why I bought it here in Canada (I am here for one month)



HowEver said:


> And if the local repair shop screws up you are out $50+, your phone doesn't work still and there is the minor possibility that Apple will see it was opened up and not fix it for any price.


So I don't know how it works in Canada. But in Germany the Store would be responsible for the fixed part. What kind of right would it be when they are not responsible for their own work!?


@ i-rui 
Thanks for the tip. 
I will check the app. But I will get it fixed anyways. The butten is still working but I would like that it is like new


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

I do believe that MyMacDealer in Calgary offers iPhone repair, worth a call.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

You are both over-reacting and still not understanding. As you stated language might be a problem in your first post, we should forgive you. Maybe there is some cultural 'nuance' losing this in translation.

I don't doubt that you paid $250 for your phone. My point, which I made explicitly, is that you only paid that because there either might be a three year contract, or you made an outright purchase, and it turns out that you did the latter. Here in Canada, when we make an outright purchase of a phone and then use it with our wireless carrier, we lose any sort of hardware discount we might have obtained from them. So either way, it's possible to lose out and for the phone to cost you more.

So, you bought the iPhone used. You chose to buy a phone that probably has no warranty. Now we're getting somewhere. Have you entered the serial number on Apple's website to see if AppleCare was purchased for the phone? Did you buy it from a store?

And... I remain confused. You state the home button is working, but you want to get it fixed. It's possible that if you went to Apple or another store, you would only elicit a blank stare, and then the comment: why get something fixed if it's working? What about it isn't working?





Mac.Gyver79 said:


> Do you think that I am a laier......
> 
> When I say sad I paid 250 than I paid 250
> 
> ...


----------



## Mac.Gyver79 (Nov 16, 2009)

*Sorry I don't wanted to sound rude*.

Yes I bought the phone used (privat person - so no contract...by the way contacts in Germany are only 2 years not 3 like in Canada - just for info)

Home Button is working - but I have to push it harder that it should be. I can't feel this klick feeling (hope you know what I meant)

I checked the phone online. But unfortunately it's not possible to get the apple care for it.

Hope that help to fix your confusion


----------



## Mac.Gyver79 (Nov 16, 2009)

So Guys
only want to let you know that I fixed it myselfe.

I opend the phone. There are a couple ways for that. But this one here is the best one (because of the seal) 

--> YouTube - open the iphone 3g the right way!!!

I only took the lcd of because I was it was enaughe to see wat is under the Home Button. 
Under the Home Button is a kind of plastik piece. I just moved it a little bite from one side to the other (with the tip of a tooth pick).

THAT'S ALL. 

Know the Button is really klicking again.

But thanks for your tips.


----------



## AgentXXL (May 2, 2008)

EDIT: Glad to hear you fixed it yourself, before I sent my reply. Congrats!

While reading your comments and replies (which appear to be somewhat harsh), I also realize you're only asking for suggestions. The best option you seem to have since you aren't willing to try the Apple Store is an independent dealer.

Like Trevor suggested, give MyMacDealer a call at 403-543-6227. I also did a quick Google search using 'cell phone repair calgary" and 'iphone repair calgary'. Both searches gave a number of results for shops in Vancouver and Toronto, and a number of ads on Kijiji, Craigs List or eBay. 

Most of the ads state local Calgary repair but I could only find one that appears to have an actual retail location: Cellphone Repair Center in Dalhousie Station (NW Calgary). They say to call 403-383-8889 to arrange drop off, but I would be very cautious of any ads from these sources. 

I would never drop my phone off with someone who works out of their home or anyone that offers to meet you somewhere to pick up the phone. Some of them are likely scammers who will steal your phone and re-sell it, i.e they'll never call to return it to you. A friend lost his Blackberry this way a few years back.

Even if they have a retail storefront, it's no guarantee they are honest. MyMacDealer is an exception as they have been around for quite some time and would have closed long ago if they were unscrupulous. I would call to arrange a 'repair while you wait' with anyone else, never letting them too far out of your sight.

Good luck and remember, ehMac is a place where you can come to politely ask for help. It's not mandatory that anyone assist you nor should you expect to get the answer you want to hear. Life just doesn't work that way.


----------

